# April 2011 PE Takers?



## StaciaZ

I just joined the forum and I plan to take the Civil PE next April. Anyone else?


----------



## EnvEngineer

Welcome, most are preparing for October, good time to see what is happening and get some info about the test.


----------



## humner

Welcome and hopefuly not me!


----------



## civilized_naah

The online Civil PE Review Course taught by Dr. Indranil Goswami (20 lectures x 3 hours each, given in the form of live webinars) for the April 2011 PE exam will start January 20 (The exam is April 8, 2011) and end March 31. The class will meet twice a week Tuesday and Thursday 6 pm to 9 m EST. Lecture recordings will be accessible to enrolled students. A copy of the All in One Civil PE Guide: Breadth and Depth by Dr. Goswami will be provided in addition to extensive course notes. A full (8 hour) practice exam will be sent at the end of the course. Early bird discount for those enrolling before December 5, 2010. Dr. Goswami can be contacted via email at indranil.g[email protected]


----------



## schok108

I am heading for Aril 2011 Test with Structural depth. I have purchased CERM &amp; All in One by Goswami so far. Do we need to go through each page of CERM? Its a huge book &amp; I 'm afraid to spend lots of time on just this one. Any guidance on how should I start? Any PE test takers from VIRGINIA BEACH, Virginia?


----------



## Environmental_Guy

I'm also taking the April '11 exam, WR depth. I have just started studying, I'm about 16 chapters into the CERM's 87. I think I will continue in this fashion until the review course starts mid January.


----------



## EnvEngineer

CERM is very comprehensive an covers topics that currently not included in the exam, the NCEES outline provides a great reference for what topics you may expect, this will help direct your studies and not waste time on non-exam topics.


----------



## jumpskisc

I am trying to get enough nerve to try to take the exam in the spring. I have taken once in October 2009 and failed by the skin of my teeth. Having little kids makes it tough - but I know I need to do this. I am trying to figure out what path to take: online, Testmasters, School of PE???? Unfortunately the closest classes are 2 hours away. I know my husband will watch the kids - but feeling really guilty about it


----------



## schok108

civilized_naah said:


> The online Civil PE Review Course taught by Dr. Indranil Goswami (20 lectures x 3 hours each, given in the form of live webinars) for the April 2011 PE exam will start January 20 (The exam is April 8, 2011) and end March 31. The class will meet twice a week Tuesday and Thursday 6 pm to 9 m EST. Lecture recordings will be accessible to enrolled students. A copy of the All in One Civil PE Guide: Breadth and Depth by Dr. Goswami will be provided in addition to extensive course notes. A full (8 hour) practice exam will be sent at the end of the course. Early bird discount for those enrolling before December 5, 2010. Dr. Goswami can be contacted via email at [email protected]


How much is the early bird &amp; normal charge?


----------



## hope2011

schok108 said:


> civilized_naah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The online Civil PE Review Course taught by Dr. Indranil Goswami (20 lectures x 3 hours each, given in the form of live webinars) for the April 2011 PE exam will start January 20 (The exam is April 8, 2011) and end March 31. The class will meet twice a week Tuesday and Thursday 6 pm to 9 m EST. Lecture recordings will be accessible to enrolled students. A copy of the All in One Civil PE Guide: Breadth and Depth by Dr. Goswami will be provided in addition to extensive course notes. A full (8 hour) practice exam will be sent at the end of the course. Early bird discount for those enrolling before December 5, 2010. Dr. Goswami can be contacted via email at [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the early bird &amp; normal charge?
Click to expand...

I am planning to take 2011 April test. I am still shopping good review books especially for AM test. any suggestion?


----------



## Porta John

schok108 said:


> I am heading for Aril 2011 Test with Structural depth. I have purchased CERM &amp; All in One by Goswami so far. Do we need to go through each page of CERM? Its a huge book &amp; I 'm afraid to spend lots of time on just this one. Any guidance on how should I start? Any PE test takers from VIRGINIA BEACH, Virginia?


I took civil-structural this fall. I started out the exact same way as you and fortunately after a week of studying thought 'there is no way all of this could be on the exam!' definately thoroughly look through the AM civil sections in the outline from NCEES and only study those chapters in the CERM. For the afternoon, I went through every structural chapter of the CERM plus many of my own books.

I just went one section at a time in the CERM and did a host of practice problems after each one. Then, I just did solely problems and practice tests for the last 6-8 weeks.

I'll let you know in about 6 weeks if that is the right approach...


----------



## EnvEngineer

The morning you really only need CERM and the outline, then collect as many sample problems as possible. The afternoon NCEES has recommended references for each topic and if you look at their sample exams they also show some references they used to develop the problems.

Good Luck


----------



## mattysheff

For anyone who needs to (re)take the exam this site was an immense help and I wouldn't have passed without it. http://www.pereview.net/ I got the streaming video($250) and the practice exams($60). Best money I ever spent. You can print everything out and bring to the exam. The problems were the most representative of exam problems that I saw during my studies. Not sure if I am breaking any rules by posting the site but it will help other engineers with the endevor of passing the PE exam. Good luck to you.


----------



## StaciaZ

My application process is going well so far. I've finished filling out the forms, described my work experience, written my project statement, and sent my references the form that they need to fill out. I actually received one of my references back today! Now I'm just waiting on my last 4 references. :dancingnaughty:

Oh, and I still have to do the actual studying part... :reading:


----------



## CivilJake

Hello everyone,

I'm also new to the board I just found out about it last week searching for construction module study information. I'm definitely glad I found this place. As for the Spring 2011, I have also submitted my app and references so I look forward in sharing study tips and references with everyone here on the board.

So far, from what I have read is that I need to get most of the references from the NCEES specifications, CERM and related practice problems, Goswami All in one book, Rapaski (sp) construction module practice problems, and I will be taking a review coarse from this place that claims they will empower me to pass my exam. I think everyone refers to it as "the other board".

Anyways I'm glad to be here! :40oz:


----------



## tommwz

schok108 said:


> I am heading for Aril 2011 Test with Structural depth. I have purchased CERM &amp; All in One by Goswami so far. Do we need to go through each page of CERM? Its a huge book &amp; I 'm afraid to spend lots of time on just this one. Any guidance on how should I start? Any PE test takers from VIRGINIA BEACH, Virginia?



I am also heading for for Aril 2011 Test with Structural depth. I will take it in Illinois. If there is no problem we can help each other my E-mail ([email protected]). I started already but I think if we work as group that will help to focus more on important points for the exam


----------



## jbeteta

Hello Group, I'll be taking the exam in April as well in NYC. If there's anyone in the area who would like to get together to study once a week or so, let me know. I haven't yet decided on the focus though I'm leaning towards Geotech.

Thanks and good luck on your studies.


----------



## StaciaZ

Just put my application in the mail today. I guess I'll actually have to go through with it now... :wacko:


----------



## MFresh81

Aril 2011 Test with Transportation depth. I've been approved, and I'm just waiting for my registration number from the FL board to register. Any PE test takers from Miami, FL?


----------



## boo

GEO. FAIL IN OCT.

AGAIN GEO IN APRIL


----------



## afewgood

Taking April 11 Construction.

anyone else?


----------



## ezmorningrebel

taking civil/structural in april in VA


----------



## crogmobulon

I received my seating approval from the NC board this week, so I am in for April 2011.

Depth will be Geotechnical.

I am signed up for Goswami's web based review course that starts in two weeks. There are no classroom review courses offered anywhere near where I live.

Right now, I am working through his All-In-One guide from cover to cover, and making sure I grasp all of the example problems. I have the 11th Ed. CERM as back up if I need to dig deeper to comprehend the concepts better.

Other resources include:

Das: Principles of Geotechnical Engineering, Principles of Foundation Engineering

UFC 3-220-01N &amp; 3-220-10N which supersede NAVFAC 7.01 &amp; 7.02 (Have these proven useful during the exam to previous Geotech depth examanees?)

OHSA 1926 subparts P &amp; S

Preito-Portar: 300 Solved Problems-Soil/Rock Mechanics &amp; Foundations Engineering

Any other suggestions as must haves for Geotech PM? Is seismic covered adequately in the above references?

I was originally considering WR/ENV for depth, and also have:

Metcalf &amp; Eddy: Wastewater Engineering, 3rd ed.

Gupta: Hydrology &amp; Hydraulic Systems

Would it be worthwhile to bring these texts for AM, or should All-In-One &amp; CERM cover these topics sufficiently?

Also have the 6 Minute Solution books (all topics) to work through.

What would we do without ebay?

My work is cut out for me. Winter is a great time to be studying. Advice from this board has been very helpful.


----------



## allrightythan

Hey first post here,

I'll be taking the water resources / environmental focused exam in CA this April 11. Just got a postcard back in the mail approving my application. I'm just relieved its been accepted at this point!

I'm Also going to take a stab at the state mandatory siesmic and surveying tests in the same go as well.

I started studying back in November, waiting for review classes to start next Wednesday! Never taken a single transportation or seismic class.

Good luck to everyone!

:bio:


----------



## Deke11

I'm taking the exam in April as well, and have barely started studying. I feel I've been getting too wrapped up in the CERM and am spinning my wheels.

I'll be taking the WR/ENV depth exam.

Any suggestions on references and/or study materials? I thought about signing up for the PPI Passing Zone just so I could get a suggested study outline and some help if needed. But I'm hearing it may be a waste of money.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## XOXOXO

jumpskisc said:


> I am trying to get enough nerve to try to take the exam in the spring. I have taken once in October 2009 and failed by the skin of my teeth. Having little kids makes it tough - but I know I need to do this. I am trying to figure out what path to take: online, Testmasters, School of PE???? Unfortunately the closest classes are 2 hours away. I know my husband will watch the kids - but feeling really guilty about it


I have taken it a few times myself, and finally decided to dish out the cash and take the review course which starts in March. The site is about an hour away from where I live (and that is with no traffic)...and I have three children (youngest is two years old) so I totally feel your pain. I will be away from them for over eight hours every Saturday and Sunday for five weeks...but I MUST do this...I've been so close to passing, this just has to put me over the top.

I'm gonna get me a nice cup of coffee and breakfast sandwhich, and deli lunch every weekend...and treat myself to some "quiet" study time away. I've discussed it with my husband and he understands that this is a necessary sacrifice.

Good luck!


----------



## SamJSmith

I plan on taking the April 2011 exam too. Are you or is anyone else taking the webinar offered by Indranil Goswami (Morgan State)? If so, what have you heard about this class?



StaciaZ said:


> I just joined the forum and I plan to take the Civil PE next April. Anyone else?


----------



## VAPSU

SamJSmith said:


> I plan on taking the April 2011 exam too. Are you or is anyone else taking the webinar offered by Indranil Goswami (Morgan State)? If so, what have you heard about this class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StaciaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined the forum and I plan to take the Civil PE next April. Anyone else?
Click to expand...

I signed up for it...I've heard some really good things so I hope it will be just what I need to pass!


----------



## jrf500

afewgood said:


> Taking April 11 Construction.anyone else?



I'm hoping to be taking the construction test in April '11 if MN takes me. Haven't heard yet, but I'm confident they will. I've done some minor studying up through the new year (very weak studying), but started full bore this week with practice problems. Plan on also taking the School of PE webinar review starting in later February.

Good luck. Comments, tips, etc are appreciated.


----------



## crogmobulon

VAPSU said:


> SamJSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on taking the April 2011 exam too. Are you or is anyone else taking the webinar offered by Indranil Goswami (Morgan State)? If so, what have you heard about this class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StaciaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined the forum and I plan to take the Civil PE next April. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I signed up for it...I've heard some really good things so I hope it will be just what I need to pass!
Click to expand...

I'm signed up for Dr. Goswami's course too. I've had his book for a while, and have been working through it page by page. It's far less daunting than trying to work through the CERM although I use both when working sample problems.


----------



## VAPSU

crogmobulon said:


> VAPSU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamJSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on taking the April 2011 exam too. Are you or is anyone else taking the webinar offered by Indranil Goswami (Morgan State)? If so, what have you heard about this class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StaciaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined the forum and I plan to take the Civil PE next April. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I signed up for it...I've heard some really good things so I hope it will be just what I need to pass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm signed up for Dr. Goswami's course too. I've had his book for a while, and have been working through it page by page. It's far less daunting than trying to work through the CERM although I use both when working sample problems.
Click to expand...

Have you recieved the class notes or problems yet? I'm a bit worried my work email may have blocked his...


----------



## crogmobulon

VAPSU said:


> crogmobulon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VAPSU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamJSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on taking the April 2011 exam too. Are you or is anyone else taking the webinar offered by Indranil Goswami (Morgan State)? If so, what have you heard about this class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StaciaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined the forum and I plan to take the Civil PE next April. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I signed up for it...I've heard some really good things so I hope it will be just what I need to pass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm signed up for Dr. Goswami's course too. I've had his book for a while, and have been working through it page by page. It's far less daunting than trying to work through the CERM although I use both when working sample problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you recieved the class notes or problems yet? I'm a bit worried my work email may have blocked his...
Click to expand...

Yes, the email arrived around lunchtime with links to googledocs for the class notes (567 pages) and a zip file with the practice problems. The practice problems are broken down by topic, and then again by AM &amp; PM. Solutions are at the end of each practice problem set. I am having office shmeeshmoe print out and bind the class notes at a cost of about $50. That would probably wear out my inkjet.


----------



## Happy

Will be taking Transportation in Oregon this April.

Flipping back and forth between the CERM and Goswami. Both manuals seem pretty disorganized and missing lots of subjects when compared to the Exam outline. It amazes me that the authors don't go through them and rearrange the subject matter to follow the given outline.


----------



## civilized_naah

Happy said:


> It amazes me that the authors don't go through them and rearrange the subject matter to follow the given outline.


It will amaze you even more when you actually take the test and you find out (to your AMAZEMENT) that even the DAMNED NCEES WILL NOT GOVE YOU THE QUESTIONS IN THE SAME ORDER AS ON THEIR OUTLINE !!!


----------



## Happy

civilized_naah said:


> It will amaze you even more when you actually take the test and you find out (to your AMAZEMENT) that even the DAMNED NCEES WILL NOT GOVE YOU THE QUESTIONS IN THE SAME ORDER AS ON THEIR OUTLINE !!!


Sarcastic shouting, nice. You must be a fun person. I can have my opinion - both manuals suck as study guides. A good study guide should generally follow a provided exam outline. Not add lots of extra material and skip over material that is in the exam outline.

I don't really care what order the questions are in on the test, if you can't figure out what section a question is from you're going to have far bigger problems. To assume I meant otherwise is asinine.


----------



## milwaukee-geotech

I'm taking the exam in April for the first time. Started studying this month with focus on Geotech. Also scheduled to take a review/refresher course that starts tomorrow.


----------



## jesdoo

afewgood said:


> Taking April 11 Construction.anyone else?


I am taking the same, in MN. Email me at [email protected], thx!


----------



## jesdoo

jrf500 said:


> afewgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking April 11 Construction.anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to be taking the construction test in April '11 if MN takes me. Haven't heard yet, but I'm confident they will. I've done some minor studying up through the new year (very weak studying), but started full bore this week with practice problems. Plan on also taking the School of PE webinar review starting in later February.
> 
> Good luck. Comments, tips, etc are appreciated.
Click to expand...

In Eden Prairie here. Also planning to take construction test in April 11. Email me if you'd like ([email protected]). Thx


----------



## FF8256

just paid my registration fee. i guess i'm committed now... ug...


----------



## UF Constructor

StaciaZ said:


> I just joined the forum and I plan to take the Civil PE next April. Anyone else?


Hey Stacisz,

I'm an April 2011 examine. Just starting to study hardcore. How's your preparation going?


----------



## Bolivia-PE

I took the pe exam (chosen civil-structural on afternoon) on April 2010, and I passed it the first time. Here is how I did it.

HOW TO PREPARE FOR THE PE EXAM: First of all, I read all the recommendations for taking the pe exam given in this forum and on the books of samples for the pe exam. There, among others, it was recommended to give about 3 months to prepare for this exam.

I got laid-off from my job on december-20, 2009. I started studying for the exam on Christmas-day, and for the next three months and change I only stop studying for breakfast, lunch, dinner and to sleep.

By that time, I had the following books: ACI 318-05, ASCE 7-05 and IBC-2006.

I decided to buy: ACI 530-05 (Masonry), AISC 13th EDITION, AISC Seismic, NDS-2005 (Wood), and the PCI 6th EDITION.

I decided not to buy AASTHO-LRFD Bridge, based on the recommendation of somebody on the pe forum, who said that it was not worth it to spend that much money for 2 or 3 questions that probably were coming for bridges, which was true at the end.

Also, I decided to rent the following books on as needed basis: “Civil Engineering reference manual for the pe exam” (first), then later “practice problems for the civil engineering pe exam: a companion to the civil engineering reference manual”, and finally “Structural depth reference manual for the civil pe exam”.

I started with the “Civil Engineering reference manual for the pe exam”, studying it in detail from beginning to end. I finished it on february 10. This book with the companion book, in my opinion is enough for passing the pe exam. While I was studying this book, I came up with the idea of making a index of any subject that I thought it could be on a question for all the books that I was going to take to the pe exam, write the book’s name and page to locate it, put it on excel, sort it and print it. This was absolutely a tremendous help. For example, there was a question where I needed to find 2 graphics to get a value. First I thought I knew where to find these graphics without looking at my index, I started flipping the books with no luck (I lost 2 minutes). When you are at the exam and you cannot find what you are looking for, you become more nervous, that was my case. Then I went to my special index and voila! it gave me the name of the book and the page number. It took me 2 minutes to answer the question.

Then, I follow with the “practice problems for the civil engineering pe exam: a companion to the civil engineering reference manual” for the next 2 -1/2 weeks. That is end of february already.

Finally, I took the “Structural depth reference manual for the civil pe exam” for the next 2 weeks. This book is good because it has the wood design section, but the problems for the other sections are way too complex. Remember that it is only 6 minutes for questions, so they are not going to ask you to completely design a concrete deep beam, but instead a small portion of the whole design. So, you have to know how to design a concrete deep beam, and where to find the codes and the best example for designing a concrete deep beam.

“THE PE EXAM IS TO MAKE SURE YOU KNOW BASIC ENGINEERING AND THE CODES!!!!!!” and those are the type of questions that you are going to find there.

I am in the middle of March already. The next 2 weeks were for the studying of the codes. ASCE 7-05, IBC-2006(chapters 16 &amp; 17), AISC 13th Ed.(for example, if they give you the available moment and the unbraced length and ask you to size the beam, then you have to know that you have to go to the tables 3-10 graphics and size of the beam, piece of cake!), and NDS-2005.

I am at the beginning of April already. The first 12 days of April I used it to tab the books, print and coiled my “SPECIAL INDEX”, quick revise of the codes, get my body use to go to sleep early and get up early, and to relax!!!!!!.

The last 3 days before the exam I used it to check that I have all the papers need it, how to carry the books, parking space, etc.

THE EXAM: The biggest fear that I had was I did not know the type of question that I was going to get and if some of the question were going to touch subjects that I had not studied. Anyway, base on what I read on the pe forum, I knew that the morning section was easy and that the afternoon section was the one to fear.

When I got the book of questions for the morning section I was so happy to see that it was so easy (too easy I would say), then I said to myself that was expected for the morning section and that the afternoon section was the one to worry about. I tried to compose myself and went to work. I finished it in 3 hours and then used the remaining time to double check on the answers.

When I got the book of questions for the afternoon section I was ecstatic, I wanted it to yell to everybody that I was a PE already. This was so easy, this was almost a joke. Many of the questions were questions to test your basic knowledge only, without even the need to grab a book or code. The other questions were clear to me because I had studied them, except for the 2 bridge questions. Again, I tried to compose myself and went to work.

One helpful point here, even though the questions were easy to me, they still were going to need more time than the morning questions to solve them. So you have to categorize the questions: easy ones (1 to 3 minutes), regular ones (4 to 6 minutes), and complicated ones (more than 6 minutes).

At the end, I did not have time to work on 5 questions due to time constrains, 15 minutes before the end, I started filling the blanks.

When the time was up I was soooooo happy because I knew there was a 99.9% chance that I had passed, leaving only 0.01% chances due to calculator errors. Then I talk to some of the exam takers and I told them that the exam was so easy but nobody that I talked to or from the comments I heard from others would said the same to me.

Because I was not working, I went back to my country for a 2-1/2 month vacation and on June 7, while I was in my country I received the e-mail with the results.

Now I understand when somebody on the pe forum said that he had passed the exam without studying for it. That is possible, you just have to have the basic engineering knowledge (which that engineer had) and the knowledge of the codes (which that engineer had also because he was working on designing buildings by that time).

MISCELANEOUS: I have never read the wood design code (NDS-2005) before, but because of the recommendations from the pe forum, I read this code and the others thoroughly, and trust me it made a lot of difference at the end. Probably, there is going to be questions where you just have to find a formula in the code, replace the given data and voila, you have 2 points already, but the problem is how long is going to take until you figure it out and find that equation. I did it by knowing the codes almost by heart and using my special index.

I know that my case was special (I was not working at the time), because almost nobody have the time to study full time, but base in my experience I could say that studying between 1 and 2 months, depending on how much you know, you could pass the exam.


----------



## Boomer01 PE

In for my second rodeo.


----------



## Christine

StaciaZ said:


> I just joined the forum and I plan to take the Civil PE next April. Anyone else?


Hi, Stacia Z. from Des Moines. This is Christine A. in New York! I just took the April exam!

Good to see you on here.


----------

